# Using FTP to transfer anything to and from a Kindle Fire HD



## TheWind777 (Feb 10, 2015)

HOW TO USE FTP TO TRANSFER MP3 FILES, MPG, MP4, APK FILES, OR ANYTHING TO A KINDLE FIRE HD WITHOUT ROOTING YOUR DEVICE

If you can't connect via USB cable... use FTP instead.

Install the free SwiFTP on the Kindle.

Run SwiFTP

It will prompt you to enter a User Name and Password. This will be used when you connect to the Tablet with an FTP program.

click START

It will say something like: Server Status: running
Wifi URL: ftp://192.168.0.4:2221
Wifi Status: Enabled


Next, on your computer, download and install the free FileZilla v3.10.1.1 or above.

Click File->Site Manager and do a 'New Site'.

Enter the same number it gave you when you turned-on SwiFTP (in my case I put Host: 192.168.0.3

Under Port: I put 2221

Under User: put the login name you first entered into SwiFTP
Under Password: type the password you gave it.

Click Connect.

It will connect to your Tablet. You can copy in either direction.

It is always best to backup your Alarms, Audible, Books, Documents, Movies, Music and Pictures folder. 

Go to Settings->Device Options->Backup and Restore and turn ON Backup.

Click on Back Up Now and all your Apps, Device Settings, Network Settings, Bookmarks, Installed Apps, and more are sent to the cloud. Doesn't take long.

Then, if you ever have to do a factory reset, restore from the cloud (turn on the Backup Option and reverse the process). Then use FTP to copy the folders you saved back to their places.

Ta-dah, you just backed up your Kindle without it being Rooted and without the need to connect via USB.

To browse your folders use the free App called ES File Explorer.

Then you can use FTP to copy MP3 music, movies, PDF files, etc. to your Tablet instead of being forced to use Amazon only. All without rooting your device.


----------

